# Moving to HK from UK



## Lolitadecaosta (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I have been offered a job in HK paying $55k per month (HK$). I am married and my husband will effectively retire. We have been looking at Discovery bay to live and I Will be working in Central. We have no children and what I would like to know is if the salary is enough to give us a comfortable standard of living. The package does not include housing allowance but I understand I can offset the rent for tax purposes. We are not looking to live an extravagant lifestyle but we would like to enjoy living in HK and would want to be able to eat out occasionally and also travel to other parts of Asia for our holidays.
We would want to have access to leisure facilities as my husband is a keen cyclist and really enjoys keeping fit.

Any tips and info would be appreciated.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

You may wish to open a Hong Kong HSBC bank account with the UK HSBC before you leave. The HSBC has one of the largest branch network in Hong Kong - 

https://www.hsbc.co.uk/1/2/overseas-account-opening

You and your husband may wish to consider paying class 3 voluntary National Insurance contribution to keep your UK National Insurance contribution records (thus state pension) up to date - 

https://www.gov.uk/voluntary-national-insurance-contributions

Although the Hong Kong government runs a 'NHS' like health service in Hong Kong which charges low fees, but waiting time for certain health services can be very long and some people moved to see doctors in the private sector. You may wish to get health insurance for yourself and your husband - 

http://www.bupa.com.hk/eng/individuals.aspx


----------



## Lolitadecaosta (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply but I already have my banking and health insurance sorted. I have also sorted out my NI. I was just looking to see if salary is enough to support 2 people.


----------



## Kiwichch (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi there, I am in a similar situation now, I got a job offer 600 K / year, I am married and have a 3 year old son, so wondering what will be the cost of living for 3 people ? Please share your thoughts,
Thanks


----------



## kari13 (Aug 23, 2015)

We were living on 600K/ year for two years in Hong Kong, my husband and I. Although prices have increased when it comes to houses, but you could afford a comfortable home in that salary. Additionally you would be also able to go out in a cafe and eat twice a week at least. A lot of affordable places to try. Central area is expensive, but there are places in HK island, including Taikoo Shing, Sai Wan Ho--which do offer some great accomodation.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Kiwichch said:


> Hi there, I am in a similar situation now, I got a job offer 600 K / year, I am married and have a 3 year old son, so wondering what will be the cost of living for 3 people ? Please share your thoughts,
> Thanks


You will need to start thinking about your son's schooling in Hong Kong.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Discovery bay*



Lolitadecaosta said:


> Thanks for the reply but I already have my banking and health insurance sorted. I have also sorted out my NI. I was just looking to see if salary is enough to support 2 people.


I have ready posted several links that you can use to compare the cost of accommodation. if you have set you heart on Dicovery it really is a nice area. We lived in Hong Kong for 32 years. 
Discovery Bay is EXPENSIVE......Discovery Bay Unit / Flat / Apartment For Rent in Hong Kong , Hong Kong


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

Well 2 people could certainly live on 55k per month, but not in the lap of luxury. 

A one bed apartment in DB would start at maybe 15k per month - but it will be small and probably poorly equipped - no tumble drier ot dishwasher. A 2 bed will probably be higher, and for something reasonably decent expect well over 20k per month. As someone else noted, DB is expensive and my impression is rents have gone up since I last looked. 

Have you visited Hong Kong or DB? If not then I would strongly suggest you come for a recce. It is hot and humid much of the year and Pollution is miserable at times, you really need to see if it's something you want to cope with.


----------



## Padge (Sep 28, 2015)

To give you an idea, I'm a guy who will be living alone in a serviced apartment and it is probably going to cost me between 35,000hkd and 40,000hkd. The places I've looked at are central, kind of OK but not huge. Obviously a none serviced apartment would be a little less but I'm told you might need some luck to get a decent place for a good price.


----------

